# ? about bicep 21's curls



## shm353 (Nov 23, 2005)

Are they more for definition because they are high rep or can they be an integral part of size training? I really love the pump and burn I get from em! but don't want to overtrain using them. I still have small bi's and would like some opinions on frequency of that exercise.  Can I use them every time I do biceps?


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 23, 2005)

I do not use any  excersise every time I work a given muscle group.



21's are great though...


----------



## GFR (Nov 23, 2005)

shm353 said:
			
		

> Are they more for definition because they are high rep or can they be an integral part of size training? I really love the pump and burn I get from em! but don't want to overtrain using them.* I still have small bi's* and would like some opinions on frequency of that exercise.  Can I use them every time I do biceps?


What do you do now................post your entire  workout in *detail*
How long have you been lifting??

I think all you need is a good basic workout.......the fancy shit is worthless for a beginner.


----------



## maxpro2 (Nov 23, 2005)

Let me ask you a question: would you do sets of 21 reps for any other body part?

Didn't think so...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 23, 2005)

MWpro said:
			
		

> Let me ask you a question: would you do sets of 21 reps for any other body part?
> 
> Didn't think so...


 Nice.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

MWpro said:
			
		

> Let me ask you a question: would you do sets of 21 reps for any other body part?
> 
> Didn't think so...



Yes.  20 rep squats.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 23, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Yes.  20 rep squats.


 Since when does 20 = 21? Hmm... Interesting...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

Are you saying that there is a major difference between a 20 rep set and a 21 rep set?

I wasn't implying that 20=21.  I inferred that the question MWpro asked was about doing a larger than normal number of reps in a given set, and answered accordingly.  Sorry for confusing you.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 23, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Are you saying that there is a major difference between a 20 rep set and a 21 rep set?


 Nope.



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> I wasn't implying that 20=21. I inferred that the question MWpro asked was about doing a larger than normal number of reps in a given set, and answered accordingly. Sorry for confusing you.


 I assure you I wasn't confused.

 Oh, and 20 rep squats are far different from 21s. As far as I know, 21s involve partial reps for 14 of the 21 reps; 20 rep squats don't involve partial reps at all. Plus, the practicality of 20 rep squats is questionable IMO. You don't need to make yourself puke to get a good workout.


----------



## shm353 (Nov 23, 2005)

MWpro said:
			
		

> Let me ask you a question: would you do sets of 21 reps for any other body part?
> 
> Didn't think so...



That's why I love this site...
 no bullshit! well sort of?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2005)

shm353 said:
			
		

> That's why I love this site...
> no bullshit! well sort of?



No bullshit?  You haven't been to Open Chat, have you?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 23, 2005)

21's belong in bodybuilding folklore...


----------



## LAM (Nov 23, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> 21's belong in bodybuilding folklore...



you have mail at cyber-rights...


----------



## shm353 (Nov 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What do you do now................post your entire  workout in *detail*
> How long have you been lifting??
> 
> I think all you need is a good basic workout.......the fancy shit is worthless for a beginner.




That is why I ask!
I'm basically a noob. Lifted like 10 years ago but no intensity.
at age 52, what can I say.. I'm a late starter!
 My core strength blows?.  I work out at home. But I am making good progress. Joint pain recovery is my biggest problem. But I keep adding on more weight every chance. I don't have a partner for spots so I don't challenge myself? I know thats bad.  Do I need to establish a 1RM? for all lifts?
  With all this new info I am making much better gains than before. That's why I am here. I am tripped out by guys like Clarence Bass. 
  I eat fairly clean and keep the supp industry afloat. I just got on HRT this week. Hope it helps some. I feel better already. one bright spot, I got laid off so I got a lot more time to devote to exercise.

I working on a basic 3 day nothing fancy.
 So critique away.. my man!

Monday
 Chest Shoulders Tri's
   Dips 3x12
   DB military press 3x12
   BB Incline bench 10-8-6-4
   BB flat bench 10-8-6-4
   3x12 of one.... Tri ext, kickbacks, or lying tri ext Skullcrushers? 

Wednesday
 Back, Lats, Biceps
   WG Pulldowns 4x12
   Bent Over rows 3x12
   Seated Cable Rows 3x12 or light SLDL's (bad disks)
   3x12 of one...Seated incline DB curl, or Standing BB curl, or Preacher curls, or 21's

Friday
 Legs 
   warm up lunges 3x12
   squats 12-10-8-6-4
   leg extensions 3x20
   leg curls 4x12
   standing calf raises 3x20


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 23, 2005)

Not a bad workout.. although I would drop the volume a bit.

But Im at HIT'er, so thats typical of me


----------



## GFR (Nov 23, 2005)

shm353 said:
			
		

> Do I need to establish a 1RM? for all lifts? * 1 rep maxes are for Completive lifters only.....and kids trying to feed their egos...don't waste your time with 1-4 rep crap!...6-12 is best*
> 
> I working on a basic 3 day nothing fancy.
> So critique away.. my man!
> ...



Remember Db work is easer on the joints then barbells..... And don't get into the low rep crap at 52 years old.....its only asking for trouble......for you 6 reps is as low as you ever need to go......I would stay around 8-12 with good form most of the time.

Also don't try to follow the workout of some 18 year old kid. Training each muscle *once* a week is all you need to do.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 23, 2005)

There is no such thing as a "definition exercise."  Unless you count diet as an exercise.  Definition is a function of body fat.  You need to increase muscle mass or decrease body fat to improve definition.

Feel free to give 21s a try, but I don't think there is anything magical about fooling with tempos and partials.  Just lift and eat.  Vary your exercises and repetition ranges as you see fit.  Don't overthink it.


----------



## shm353 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Don't overthink it.



OK.. I get it 

K.I.S.S.- aka "keep it simple stupid!"  

Thanks


----------



## shm353 (Nov 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Remember Db work is easer on the joints then barbells..... And don't get into the low rep crap at 52 years old.....its only asking for trouble......for you 6 reps is as low as you ever need to go......I would stay around 8-12 with good form most of the time.
> 
> Also don't try to follow the workout of some 18 year old kid. Training each muscle *once* a week is all you need to do.



 I'm listening to ya Foreman,.....and Thanks!!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> 
> I assure you I wasn't confused.
> ...



Your a smartass ha!  I do 1 1/4 squats sometimes, those are partial rep.  Not necissarily like 21's, but you seem to be missing the point, or just looking to argue?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2005)

shm353 said:
			
		

> Monday
> Chest Shoulders Tri's
> Dips 3x12
> DB military press 3x12
> ...



Looks just fine to me.  Reasonable on the volume and sticking to basic compound movements.




> Wednesday
> Back, Lats, Biceps
> WG Pulldowns 4x12
> Bent Over rows 3x12
> ...



Stick to the cable rows and do the SLDLs on leg day if you want to do them.  Looks pretty good though.  Once again, you stick to the basics.




> Friday
> Legs
> warm up lunges 3x12
> squats 12-10-8-6-4
> ...



The only thing I might do is add a movement to train hip extension a little more: deadlifts, good mornings, etc.  I know you said you have bad disks, but try and find a movement you can do without pain if at all possible.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Nov 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *Your a smartass ha!*  I do 1 1/4 squats sometimes, those are partial rep.  Not necissarily like 21's, but you seem to be missing the point, or *just looking to argue*?


 Right. Right again.

 Sometimes I just feel like being a little more me and a little less Squaggleboggin.


----------

